# taxes and working remotely with non-lucrative visa



## kdsb (May 3, 2015)

We are planning to apply for non-lucrative visas to move to Spain in summer of 2016. At first, it sounded like we would both be taking time off work, but now there is a possibility my husband will be able to continue working remotely for his US company, and it would be nice to not have to blow through our savings while abroad.

Would there be tax implications for this? I read somewhere that you only have to pay taxes to Spain if you are there more than 183 days in a calendar year, which we will not be since we will be arriving in summer and likely leaving in early spring. I'd like to find some official document that states this before assuming it won't be an issue.

For the non-lucrative visa application, we can either show proof of assets or proof of recurrent income. It sounds like some consulates really expect proof of income, and my guess is that is what the Boston consulate sees most often, due to the academic community dealing with sabbaticals. But I'm worried that if we give proof of income on an official document, we will somehow be slammed with unexpected taxes at a later point. It does sound like it may help ensure our visa application is approved, though. Based on the numbers I have seen we have enough in assets if we count cash and stock, but most of our money is in college/retirement and some consulates have higher minimum amounts listed than others, which makes it sound a bit subjective.


----------

